# Finding a home for a baby rex rat NJ



## Aria.therat (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm trying to find a home for a baby female pet Rex Rat (black and white hooded in color). She is about 6-8 weeks old and is in good health. We are located in Central/Northern NJ. Willing to discuss travel/meeting point and drive to deliver this rat baby to her new family.


My boyfriend "saved" her from a pet store feeder tank when he saw she was a cute happy little rex rat, looking nothing like something that should be sold as a feeder. I don't support buying pet rats from pet stores, and I don't plan on ever again in the future, it wasn't right to buy her, but the point is that we have this baby rex rat and I can't bring myself to take her back to the pet store to be sold again for 2 dollars as a feeder. We are going to college in the fall and can't take her with us, so I figured I would try to make the best of the situation now and try to find her a home while she is still a baby.


Is there anyone who can adopt this little baby rat who escaped death? She was in a cage with other rats and playing happily so she should have no problem adapting to fit in with other rats. Please help me find her a loving home!



Please contact me on here or at: [email protected]


----------

